# Sunday and Wed night services



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 17, 2008)

Is there a reason why more and more churches are abandoning Sunday night and Wed night services? 

I had one pastor tell me, "Well if you get it right the first time, then there is no need to come back and do it again." That is a lazy man's answer in my opinion.


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Nov 17, 2008)

hmm...why don't we just do worship everyday of the week? Not meaning to be smart here; but, THIS is the day that the LORD hath made, let us rejoice and be glad in it! 

But, I also know what you mean, as I have seen the same. It might have more to do with the congregation just plain showing a disinterest. That, usually is the problem.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe my views are naive, but if the pastor was "bringing it" when he stepped behind the pulpit wouldn't there be interest in attending more often? 

I think of the thread about the top 5 podcasts that we listen to. I am not sure of others, but I listen to my podcasts on a nearly daily basis and usually for a couple hours. I do this because I am learning something from the various speakers. If my pastor was teaching me something from the Word everytime, I personally would be more eager to go as often as possible. 

Am I wrong to feel this way?


----------



## Kim G (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaplainintraining said:


> If my pastor was teaching me something from the Word everytime, I personally would be more eager to go as often as possible.
> 
> Am I wrong to feel this way?



I feel the same way! My pastor is so clear and so Word-focused that I excitedly anticipate every service. Even our prayer service on Wednesday night (which is mostly just that, a PRAYER service) includes a brief message from the Word of God that I cannot imagine missing.

We are a small church plant, and we all come to church early and stay late. Worship is very important to us during the services, and fellowship is very important to use before and after. (We have our services at 10 AM and 1 PM with a potluck dinner in between, so we have lots of time to spend together.)


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 17, 2008)

I need to come to Greenville then because the only pastor here in Columbus that I have found that truly brings it is a Free Methodist minister. So I have to discard some of what he says, but he is the best the city has to offer currently.


----------



## BJClark (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaplainintraining;



> Is there a reason why more and more churches are abandoning Sunday night and Wed night services?
> 
> I had one pastor tell me, "Well if you get it right the first time, then there is no need to come back and do it again." That is a lazy man's answer in my opinion.



Honestly, I don't know. I have at least 19 churches within a five mile radius of my home, and ours is about the only one that doesn't have Sunday Night and Wend. Services.


----------



## Grace Alone (Nov 17, 2008)

Our church is a plant and also just has Sunday morning services and Sunday School. Our pastor is amazing, and I would love to hear him preach/teach on Sunday and Wednesday night. I suspect he wants more people attending before attempting to add evening services or Bible studies, but I would love it if we had them. For me, personally, church once a week is not enough. I do suspect many churches do not have multiple services because people are too "busy" to fit more church in with sports and other kids' activities. Sad, in my opinion.


----------



## YXU (Nov 17, 2008)

My friend told me yesterday that his pastor preached a sermon on worship yesterday, addressing that worship is only required to be done in Sunday, once a week, other services are not worship service.


----------

